# donut steering wheels



## Rollinaround

LETS POST EM UP...


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 3 2008, 10:30 PM~10793177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my other donuts...blk and wht ones NFS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## SUPREME69

mine


----------



## LA Homie

got this in my 64


----------



## Rollinaround

NICE


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Jul 11 2008, 12:42 PM~11065031
> *got this in my 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where you get that? How much?
Thanks
P


----------



## Eryk

You know how we do.:yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 12 2008, 07:45 PM~11074004
> *You know how we do.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awww shit ........ :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

that interior is clean on that impala


----------



## Rollinaround

awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround

ttt


----------



## Firefly

Nice 

I need one for my LTD.


----------



## Rollinaround

Saul just snagged a white one i was trying to get for my rivi


----------



## Rollinaround

...so he has some....I've gotten some from him b4


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 6 2008, 11:22 PM~11793764
> *...so he has some....I've gotten some from him b4
> *


I'll hit him up


----------



## Rollinaround

I can get stainless ones....


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 7 2008, 12:21 AM~11794406
> *I can get stainless ones....
> *


That's cool too, are those pretty deep? 

I'd like something oldskool to keep with the theme. I've got Tru-Rays, a dual colorsonic colorbar and my aircraft setup, want to keep it oldskool


----------



## Rollinaround

they are cool to me...got one on my rivi...


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 7 2008, 12:25 AM~11794440
> *they are cool to me...got one on my rivi...
> *


Oh that's the one in the pic you posted up here right? Do those work with the Grant adapters?


----------



## Rollinaround

as far as deep-yeah-they are not shallow....I'll try to get some more pics.


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Oct 6 2008, 04:26 PM~11794447
> *Oh that's the one in the pic you posted up here right? Do those work with the Grant adapters?
> *


yes


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround

:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## SUPREME69

MY WHEELS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT


----------



## bigrayman

WHOS GOT SOME FOR SALE?????


----------



## bigrayman

I GUESS NO ONE HAS ANY.     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 30 2008, 04:06 AM~12554460
> *TTT!
> *



TTT!











:uh:


----------



## lunatic

HERES MINE AND GLASS DOOR KNOB FOR SHIFTER ON MY GLASSHOUSE
http://i43.tinypic.com/35bb0hs.jpg[/img]]420
http://i40.tinypic.com/25zgo44.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 20 2009, 05:09 PM~13062844
> *HERES MINE AND GLASS DOOR KNOB FOR SHIFTER ON MY GLASSHOUSE
> http://i43.tinypic.com/35bb0hs.jpg[/img]]420
> http://i40.tinypic.com/25zgo44.jpg[/img]]420
> *


DAMN I HAD THAT SAME DOORKNOB ON MY 76 CAPRICE :cheesy:


----------



## lunatic

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Feb 20 2009, 11:43 PM~13066698
> *DAMN I HAD THAT SAME DOORKNOB ON MY 76 CAPRICE :cheesy:
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## PHXKSTM

not a donut but other chains were posted up

Homies 75 monte carlo









the interior not so nice but it was cruising everynight in phx


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 22 2009, 04:41 PM~13078607
> *not a donut but other chains were posted up
> 
> Homies 75 monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the interior not so nice but it was cruising everynight in phx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: badass monte carlo


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

I had this idea in my mind and its lookin hella good: 










imagine the donat all chromed out... this combo will be in my ride soon :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

I TRIED THAT ONCE  ALSO A BULLET TAIL LIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 24 2009, 01:58 PM~13099260
> *I had this idea in my mind and its lookin hella good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine the donat all chromed out... this combo will be in my ride soon  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 24 2009, 01:58 PM~13099260
> *I had this idea in my mind and its lookin hella good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine the donat all chromed out... this combo will be in my ride soon  :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT THIS ONE FOR YOUR WHEEL
http://i43.tinypic.com/o57zvc.jpg[/img]]420


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 25 2009, 03:55 AM~13101507
> *I TRIED THAT ONCE  ALSO A BULLET TAIL LIGHT :biggrin:
> *



nice idea!

i dunno why it seems like i am the only one that likes that combo.
i think it fits well with the og tru spoke spinner.

where is that spinner with the wholes from?


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 4 2009, 03:30 PM~13181486
> *nice idea!
> 
> i dunno why it seems like i am the only one that likes that combo.
> i think it fits well with the og tru spoke spinner.
> 
> where is that spinner with the wholes from?
> *


THAT THING IS OLD,I HAVE HAD IT A LONG TIME AND NEVER USED IT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## eastbay68




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jul 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11074004
> *You know how we do.:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Love them oldschool chain steering wheels...especially with a chantileer!!!! however u spell that... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

:quote=eastbay68,Mar 9 2009, 06:28 AM~13222385]








[/quote]
 SWEEEEETT!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

anyone got some for sale??



either a chain one or donut with a tan :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Mar 20 2009, 11:51 PM~13338954
> *anyone got some for sale??
> either a chain one or donut with a tan  :biggrin:
> *



chains are on ebay quite frequently. just place a search


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 22 2009, 05:30 PM~13355278
> *chains are on ebay quite frequently. just place a search
> *




won the bid on this one for $25 shipped! :0 it even comes with the horn button and adapter kit...not a bad deal if u ask me :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

my old cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## TCaddy

where can I get one


----------



## TCaddy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 11 2008, 10:40 AM~11064037
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wasup man I was wonderin if u could quote me on one of those


----------



## budgetblueoval

does any body got a old ass rusty chain wheel to sell me for my rydin mower :cheesy:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Mar 22 2009, 07:04 PM~13356280
> *my old cutlass  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i any one could come up with a smaller columb lock they would make a lot of green


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 28 2009, 11:19 PM~13725861
> *Wasup man I was wonderin if u could quote me on one of those
> *



NOT FOR SALE.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I had one in my old Blazer


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

COOL PICS


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

TTT!


----------



## 71_cougar

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 11 2008, 09:40 AM~11064037
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tha white ones a keeper!pho'sho :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

on my 80' cutlass right now :biggrin:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Jul 28 2009, 05:21 PM~14608377
> *on my 80' cutlass right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

mmmmmMORE.........


----------



## PANCAKE

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Jul 28 2009, 06:21 PM~14608377
> *on my 80' cutlass right now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How does it steer? Good??? Bad??? Any down falls for having one??? Pros or Cons??? Let us know, they look badass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by PANCAKE_@Mar 20 2010, 08:30 PM~16948606
> *How does it steer? Good??? Bad??? Any down falls for having one??? Pros or Cons??? Let us know, they look badass.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


this one steers better than the big ass original one..makes the car easier to drive and control :biggrin:


----------



## Looney




----------



## baggedout81

You can even see the milage on my car :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

PICKED THIS UP FOR LAST WEEKEND HERE AT A SWAP MEET....


----------



## LIFTED65

HOW MUCH FOR THE BLACK DONUT WHEEL OFFER 100.00 LET ME NO


----------



## Tripps

Looney said:


>


i have one of does that came with m lowrider bike and i want to sell it


----------



## 1938_MASTER




----------



## bullet one

the wood wheel r tight might put it on my monte but I have da white one on it now


----------



## Wicked Wayz




----------



## bullet one




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

bullet one said:


> the wood wheel r tight might put it on my monte but I have da white one on it now



Nice!


----------



## 48rag

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> I had this idea in my mind and its lookin hella good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine the donat all chromed out... this combo will be in my ride soon :biggrin:


So if I take the cover of that what It will look like?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I havea couple of black ones but really want a chain. Has to be a old school 8" thou. Even shitty chrome i dont care. Anyone?

Cant use'em thou. Probably straight inpound over here for something like that  Im lucky i dont get hassled for the 12" i have...


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Hooked 2 Glass said:


> :biggrin:


Always wondered what the deal is with these one...


----------



## CustomMachines

Wicked Wayz said:


>


:worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

those bicycle 'wheels?


----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## dogbonekustoms




----------



## bullet one

dogbonekustoms said:


>


Nice


----------



## AGCutty

wheel in my monte carlo


----------



## LostInSanPedro

Anyone know where to get the wood wheels? Grant doesn't have any wood wheels smaller than 13" on their site


----------



## dogbonekustoms

To be honest the first time ive seen a small wooden grip 'wheel was on this thread. Probably rare as fuck.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## LostInSanPedro

dogbonekustoms said:


> To be honest the first time ive seen a small wooden grip 'wheel was on this thread. Probably rare as fuck.


Yea Same here, looks like at least a few guys on here have them though. They look bad as fuck. The look of wood grain without being all big and goofy like a grant.


----------



## bullet one

AGCutty said:


> wheel in my monte carlo


Nice


----------

